# Alligator found in police raid



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just found this story,sorry if its been posted before!
Police find 8ft ALLIGATOR splashing around in bath during raid on house... in Cheshire | Mail Online


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Im ashamed to say this is in my borough  (runcorn is in the same borough [halton] as my hometown of widnes, despite being separated by a river!!)

Its believed that the guy who was arrested was the owner of a newish reptile shop in widnes, and its one ive used to buy live foods and stuff from.....

the last time i went in there, he had a large sexually mature male iguana FREE ROAMING in the shop, sat on top of a terapin tank, at about face height......i didnt see the thing when i went in to buy live foods with my 2 year old in a pushchair, until it made a move towards me, and I have to tell you my bum scrunched in shock :shock:, because there was also another lady in there with a toddler who was walking.

I know the guy who gave up this iguana to the shop, as despite being hand tamed from a baby and being a free roamer at home with his dogs, he'd had to give it up as it was starting to show aggression and a bit of 'free will' by not doing as his owner had trained him to.

I went in the shop today (the raids and arrest happened on friday) and the iggy is now IN the terrapin tank with the terapins :shock: It is a viv/tank on a stand thats triangular in shape and the sides are about 3 feet high, there is no top on the viv, and the floor space, i reckon is about 4 sq feet, but about 2 sq feet of this is taken up by the little pond that the terapins swim in thats plonked straight in the middle of the base, leaving a ledge of about 8 inches all the way round the pond that the iggy lies on.

I cant see any uv light, nor even heat lights at all in there 

according to the cheshire police website, there were several DEAD venemous snakes found at the address in runcorn 

Venemous snakes seized during joint operation - Cheshire Constabulary

Its always bad to read a story about mistrested/neglected reps, but when its this close to home, it makes it even worse.


----------



## JEZO (Jun 13, 2012)

Woww crazy stuff


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

What a TIT !!!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

that cop must have :censor: himself when he open the bathroom door :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Firstly, love the "Keep calm and let Dexter handle it" pic :2thumb: Total win! 
Secondly, what a frickin' moron this character is :devil: Grrrrr!!!!!


----------

